# DEAL : Canon 550D with 18-55mm lens and Warranty for INR 28000



## marvelousprashant (Jun 23, 2012)

Not that I am buying. But for anyone who is interested. 




> *Canon EOS 550D Digital Camera with 18-55mm lens 2 Years Canon India Warranty 4GB Card and Free shipping*




LINK 
Canon EOS 550D Digital Camera with 18-55mm lens 2 Years Canon India Warranty | eBay

Seller reputation is pretty good too


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 23, 2012)

afaik Canon gives warranty of that with all products



> Product(s) is covered under one year standard warranty and one year additional warranty from the date of Product(s) purchase by the customer. Warranty validation / Warranty period confirmation would be done through either Online Warranty Serial No. Trekking system (WMS) or Warranty Card and Customer Invoice date.



But price is a good one it seems


----------



## nac (Jun 23, 2012)

Reputation of 95% is not that good. 

He is been selling this model at cheapest price for the last few months. I am seeing this seller's products hitting "weekly deals" every now and then. I am sure 550D should be one of the product he sold most in the last 2/3months. 

I just checked... more than 1 out of every four product he sold was 550D. Can anyone guess the no.???? 

It's about 110 units of 550D in the last 3 months. Out of that 3 negative remarks and 3 neutral remarks.

Seller opens the seal to put his stamp, if you (those who wants to buy) don't want the seal to be open, you can request and buy without the seal open. Thus there won't be any seller's stamp in the warranty card. I think registering online or invoice is sufficient enough to claim the warranty.

Most of the times his shipping/process is slow.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 23, 2012)

Yup but some products on ebay are with seller warranty only. Thats why I mentioned


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 23, 2012)

nice deal...thank god its not seller warrenty but proper canon india one


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 23, 2012)

And what is the street price?

BTW, that listing have ended already.


----------



## nac (Jul 13, 2012)

The kit lens (18-55 IS) the one which comes with 1100D/550D and this one are same? Because, lens it self costs 13k where as Nikon's cost just 7k. But in general I hear Canon's lenses are cheaper than Nikon but here the case is different...


----------

